# Broomer



## Arctic Snowplows (6 mo ago)

If you have a parking lot full of gravel, a driveway full of leaves, or a side road covered with dirt than the Power Angled Broomer makes cleaning up a snap.

Designed for landscaping, construction, agriculture, industry, municipalities, airports, and road maintenance.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Game Changer? Any true videos?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't snowex have the same thing?


----------



## Arctic Snowplows (6 mo ago)

Snowplow power angling is used to attach Broomer by buying a just a broomer kit. (remove a snowplow blade and attach Broomer)


----------

